# More input required!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Come on people - is nothing funny these days? We need your mirth, snigg.ers and guffaws.

It's coming up to Christmas cracker time but there's still the opportunity to get some decent laughs in before the cringe season strikes.

Please respond with some decent material


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

OK.
A recent study has found that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than men who mention it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks people - the more input the better! Even the bizarre :wink:


----------

